# How does this look?



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is the home for the outside kitties on 10/15



I made it look better and warmer for them this past week.


See that white board on the left side...my dad made that to block the wind so the kitties wont get cold while sleeping on the bed thats infront of the board.

I stuffed the igloo with straw. i have a soft blue bed for them to go into as well. I used straw on the sides and back to make it a little warmer..

i also have the heated water bowl for them.

here are 2 pics of summer & juneo eatting there food.




I may have found a home for these 2 kitties. I just have to work on catching them first.  hopefully this will happen soon.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

That looks way better!!! They'll be nice and cozy 

I hope you can catch those two easily, maybe rent a trap from the HS???

I don't know if you'll be able to find them, but I've seen these little 'heat disk' things in pet stores here. It's basically something that absorbs the body heat of the cat and then reflects it back to them. There are beds with the reflective material in them too, but the disks seemed to work better according to the people I spoke with.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

SA-WEET!!!! Good luck on trapping and re-homing


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

That looks so cool, they should be very happy there.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice job! Is there any way to wrap the outside in insulation and cover it all in plastic so the fiberglass is not exposed? That would insulate it and make it cozier on the inside.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome job!! You rock!!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Nice job! Is there any way to wrap the outside in insulation and cover it all in plastic so the fiberglass is not exposed? That would insulate it and make it cozier on the inside.


 
Do you mean wrap the igloo? 

Nope,there is no way to wrap that up. besides..they don't sleep in that igloo. The sleep on the bed or they sleep in the blue cube. That's why I put straw on the sides and top of the blue cube to keep it some what warm.


On a sad note....the person who was going to take them...emailed me and said she cant take them now b/c last night she found a cat running loose outside and took that one home. 

So now she cant take in my 2 outside kitties b/c she has 2 pit puppies and this new kitty.

Summer & Juneo don't have a home now.  what am I going to do?

There was this cat rescue that took in ferals...but they had a fire in one of there rooms so they are not open. The cats are living in foster homes now. I don't know when the are going to be open again. I don't know how much longer summer and juneo can wait before the cold weather really hits us.

:x


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Librarychick do you have a picture or info on the heat discs? Ive never seen them. They sound like a great thing to have for outdoor kitties.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Are they something like this? I know these are pads, not disks, but the concept seems similar.
K&H Pet Products Self-Warming Crate Pads - Beds - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Jeff


----------

